# Blogger films himself torturing puppies....



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't put into words what I think about this and what I would like to do to this person. I'm just so tired of all the cruelty in this world.

I couldn't watch more than a couple of minutes of the video as I read what he did before watching it. 


I did sign the petition. 

The video is in the following link.

Stop Animal Abuse


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I signed it. I didn't watch the video. Couldn't do it and have no desire to. It would seriously make me want to kill him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I watched about 2 minutes and could not go on. What kind of "man" takes pleasure in torturing helpless little puppies?


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I couldn't watch it. I read what the page said and couldn't even finish reading it. Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I would like to stand on that man's windpipe and burn his ears with lit cigarettes. What kind of monster would take pleasure in doing something like that to anything let alone a puppy?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I tried to skip through it to get an idea of it, yea, not a good idea. Signed the petition before I watched. Yep, still shouldn't have watched!!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I only made it to where the first pup crawled away. The sound of a puppy whining makes me physically ill. I can't even be around when the doctors at work remove puppy tails and dewclaws, I cry.
I wish this man were in my house . . . right now. . .


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I had my computer muted, thankfully!! :-(


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

So sad its so hard to believe someone would hurt a puppy or anything for that matter . i just couldnt watch the whole thing, had to go and hug my puppy and dog,,makes me want to cry,,


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That guy will be the next big serial killer.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty disgusting stuff. I read through the description and didn't even bother to watch the video. I'll guarantee it wont be long before this guy is doing this to people.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I was sick just reading and I knew there was no way I was going to watch. I signed!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anonymous is already working on discovering who is he, so if google doesn't release the information Anonymous will get it by force.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That website is seriously depressing. There's another story where some guy puts a cat in a little cage, pours some gasoline in the cage, and well... I'm sure you can figure out the rest. It actually shows the whole thing. 

What the  is wrong with people???? How do people post these things and not get caught. Shouldn't it be pretty simple to track these kind of things...?


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd enjoy torturing that guy I think..


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Anonymous is already working on discovering who is he, so if google doesn't release the information Anonymous will get it by force.


How do you know? Are you one of them?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> Anonymous is already working on discovering who is he, so if google doesn't release the information Anonymous will get it by force.


Go Anonymous. I must admit I truly love those guys. I wish I knew how to hack, I would join them in a heartbeat. Weren't they the ones responsible for getting the info on the girl who threw the puppies in the river?


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

um .... yeah that needs to be prosecuted for sure. one dog already dead while he tortures the other with flame and beatings! not thinking so. Sicko to the enth degree.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blazings said:


> How do you know? Are you one of them?


Nah, I'm only a fan . 

......or maybe that's just what I want you to think :lurking:



DharmasMom said:


> Go Anonymous. I must admit I truly love those guys. I wish I knew how to hack, I would join them in a heartbeat. Weren't they the ones responsible for getting the info on the girl who threw the puppies in the river?


Yup! And they found the woman who threw a cat in a trashcan and walked away. I love them too. If they are still around when I finish my computer science degree I'd love to join too!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I've seen some bad things.. But this is truly some of the worst, simply because of how much the man is liking it, and how hard he's trying to make these near-death pups whine or choke or show signs of pain, he must love it.. Kids and people are just the next step. I'm spreading this around.


----------

